# [cups] impossible d'imprimer (resolu)

## shrek35

Bonsoir,

je suis sous une gentoo 2.6.16r11 avec pas gs chose d'installe !

j'ai installe cups et j'ai suivi le manuel de la page 

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Brother_MFC_420CN puis

http://gentoo-wiki.com/Brother_MFC_420CN/Cups#Install_the_CUPS_wrapper

pour installer mon imprimante DCP-115C.

tous semble bon. redemarrage de cupsd, ...

qd j'imprime via une simple commande du type : lp test

j'ai ca : 

I [20/Jul/2006:22:12:11 +0000] Scheduler shutting down normally.

I [20/Jul/2006:22:12:12 +0000] Listening to 7f000001:631

I [20/Jul/2006:22:12:12 +0000] Loaded configuration file "/etc/cups/cupsd.conf"

I [20/Jul/2006:22:12:12 +0000] Configured for up to 100 clients.

I [20/Jul/2006:22:12:12 +0000] Allowing up to 100 client connections per host.

I [20/Jul/2006:22:12:12 +0000] Full reload is required.

I [20/Jul/2006:22:12:12 +0000] LoadPPDs: Read "/etc/cups/ppds.dat", 14 PPDs...

I [20/Jul/2006:22:12:12 +0000] LoadPPDs: No new or changed PPDs...

I [20/Jul/2006:22:12:12 +0000] Full reload complete.

I [20/Jul/2006:22:12:22 +0000] Adding start banner page "none" to job 9.

I [20/Jul/2006:22:12:22 +0000] Adding end banner page "none" to job 9.

I [20/Jul/2006:22:12:22 +0000] Job 9 queued on 'brother' by 'root'.

I [20/Jul/2006:22:12:22 +0000] Started filter /usr/lib64/cups/filter/texttops (PID 19554) for job 9.

I [20/Jul/2006:22:12:22 +0000] Started filter /usr/lib64/cups/filter/pstops (PID 19555) for job 9.

I [20/Jul/2006:22:12:22 +0000] Started filter /usr/lib64/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperMFC210C (PID 19556) for job 9.

I [20/Jul/2006:22:12:22 +0000] Started backend /usr/lib64/cups/backend/usb (PID 19560) for job 9.

et rien du tout sur l'imprimante !

mon fichier de config : 

# Printer configuration file for CUPS v1.1.23

# Written by cupsd on Thu Jul 20 21:58:26 2006

<DefaultPrinter brother>

Info multifct

Location buro

DeviceURI usb://Brother/DCP-115C

State Idle

Accepting Yes

JobSheets none none

QuotaPeriod 0

PageLimit 0

KLimit 0

</Printer>

quelqu'un a une idee ?

merciLast edited by shrek35 on Fri Jul 28, 2006 8:00 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## shrek35

Avec le mode debug2, j'ai ca :

............

et je trouve ca :

D [20/Jul/2006:22:29:19 +0000] [Job 12] /usr/local/Brother//lpd/rastertobrij2: error while loading shared libraries: libbrcompij2.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

D [20/Jul/2006:22:29:19 +0000] [Job 12] which: no gs in (/usr/lib64/cups/filter:/bin:/usr/bin)

D [20/Jul/2006:22:29:19 +0000] [Job 12] /usr/local/Brother//lpd/psconvertij2: line 55: exec: -r: invalid option

D [20/Jul/2006:22:29:19 +0000] [Job 12] exec: usage: exec [-cl] [-a name] file [redirection ...]

D [20/Jul/2006:22:29:19 +0000] [Job 12] cat: write error: Broken pipe

d [20/Jul/2006:22:29:19 +0000] PID 24054 exited with no errors.

d [20/Jul/2006:22:29:21 +0000] PID 24051 exited with no errors.

D [20/Jul/2006:22:29:21 +0000] UpdateJob: job 12, file 0 is complete.

d [20/Jul/2006:22:29:21 +0000] UpdateJob: Removing fd 5 from InputSet...

D [20/Jul/2006:22:29:21 +0000] CancelJob: id = 12

D [20/Jul/2006:22:29:21 +0000] StopJob: id = 12, force = 0

D [20/Jul/2006:22:29:21 +0000] StopJob: printer state is 3

d [20/Jul/2006:22:29:21 +0000] StopJob: Freeing status buffer...

d [20/Jul/2006:22:29:21 +0000] SaveJob: Closing file 5...

d [20/Jul/2006:22:29:21 +0000] SaveJob: Closing file 5...

d [20/Jul/2006:22:29:22 +0000] select_timeout: 31 seconds to send browse update

c'est quoi rastertobrij2, il y a un "truc" qui a rate .

----------

## titoucha

 *shrek35 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> et je trouve ca :
> 
> D [20/Jul/2006:22:29:19 +0000] [Job 12] /usr/local/Brother//lpd/rastertobrij2: error while loading shared libraries: libbrcompij2.so.1: cannot open .

 

Il n'arrive pas à charger la librairie  libbrcompij2.so.1 regarde si jamais il n'existe pas dans ton système une librairie qui se nome  libbrcompij2.so ou  libbrcompij2.so.1.0.1 dans /usr/lib/ et crée un lien symbolique 

```
ln -s /usr/lib/ libbrcompij2.so.1.0.1 /usr/lib/ libbrcompij2.so.1
```

Relances Cups et réessayes.

----------

## S_Oz

J'ai régulièrement ce genre de problème quand je fais une mise à jour d'une dépendance de cups. 

Systèmatiquement, je réinstalle tous les paquets de la chaîne de traitement:

```

foomatic

foomatic-db

foomatic-filter

hplip

ppds

cups...
```

fait le dans l'odre des dépendances.

Je sais qu'en théorie, si il y a un problème de dépendance de bibliothéque un revdep-rebuild doit le corriger mais cela n'a pas toujours fonctionné chez moi.

----------

## shrek35

pareil,  :Sad: 

j'ai bien la lib qui existe

shrek@localhost ~ $ ls -la /usr/lib/libbrcompij2.so

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 30 Jul 20 21:10 /usr/lib/libbrcompij2.so -> /usr/lib/libbrcompij2.so.1.0.2

J'ai fais le lien apres : 

localhost ~ # cd /usr/local/Brother/lpd/

localhost lpd # ln -s /usr/lib/libbrcompij2.so

localhost lpd # ls -la

total 44

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root  4096 Jul 21 12:56 .

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root  4096 Feb  2  2005 ..

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1954 Apr 20  2005 filterMFC210C

lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root    24 Jul 21 12:56 libbrcompij2.so -> /usr/lib/libbrcompij2.so

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root  1884 Apr 20  2005 psconvertij2

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 24656 Apr 20  2005 rastertobrij2

localhost lpd 

redemarer cups

et meme erreur

D [21/Jul/2006:12:59:01 +0000] [Job 14] /usr/local/Brother//lpd/psconvertij2: line 55: exec: -r: invalid option

D [21/Jul/2006:12:59:01 +0000] [Job 14] exec: usage: exec [-cl] [-a name] file [redirection ...]

D [21/Jul/2006:12:59:01 +0000] [Job 14] cat: write error: Broken pipe

D [21/Jul/2006:12:59:01 +0000] [Job 14] /usr/local/Brother//lpd/rastertobrij2: error while loading shared libraries: libbrcompij2.so.1: cannot open shared object file: No such file or directory

d [21/Jul/2006:12:59:01 +0000] PID 9482 exited with no errors.

je peux essayer un revdep-rebuild .................

----------

## titoucha

Crées un lien symbolique comme je te l'ai dit plus haut ça ira plus vite, car en cherchant sur le net j'ai cru comprendre qu'il y a un bug dans un des rpm qui installe le pilote pour cette imprimante.

----------

## shrek35

j'ai essaye le lien symbolique

mais cela ne marche pas  :Sad: 

je ne sais plus qui faire.....

----------

## titoucha

En créant un lien symbolique tu as toujours la même erreur ou c'est une autre?

----------

## S_Oz

 *titoucha wrote:*   

> il y a un bug dans un des rpm qui installe le pilote pour cette imprimante.

 

Ce bug est peut-être corrigé, par un patch, dans l'ebuild gentoo?

Je pense que le plus propre c'est de trouver à quel paquet appartient la bibliothéque et de le réinstaller. 

```
equery b /usr/lib/libbrcompij2.so.1.0.2 
```

[mon avis=0.01¤]Faire les liens soit même c'est pas super il est préférable de laisser faire les ebuilds. Si cela ne fonctionne pas alors la ok pour les liens puis bugzilla peu-être.[/mon avis]

----------

## titoucha

Tu m'arrètes si je me trompes mais dans ton installation tu as un rpm pour le pilote de l'imprimante, donc si c'est bien un rpm cela ne vient pas de Gentoo et tu peux attendre encore longtemps qu'il y aie une correction de la part des dev de Gentoo.

En temps normal tu as tout à fait raison le lien symbolique c'est pas le top.

----------

## S_Oz

J'ai peu-être mal compris: 

Il n'y a qu'un RPM est pas d'ebuild! 

Si c'est cela alors toutes mes confuses!   :Embarassed: 

----------

## titoucha

Alors on en revient au lien symbolique   :Very Happy: 

----------

## shrek35

salut.

je reviens vers vous, j'ai essaye des trucs.

une reinstall, etc....

rien n'y fait.

----------

## shrek35

bonsoir, 

J'ai ma sauvegarde partimage pour repartir d'un environnement propre.

Quand je fais un rpm -i (Effectue simplement une vérification sans installer le paquetage xxx. 

Permet essentiellement de vérifier si l'installation pourrait se dérouler sans encombre ou alors 

si des dépendances non satisfaites risquent de faire avorter l'installation.)

shrek@localhost ~/BrotherTmp $ rpm -i --test MFC210Clpr-1.0.2-1.i386.rpm 

error: cannot open Basenames index using db3 - No such file or directory (2)

error: cannot open Providename index using db3 - No such file or directory (2)

error: Failed dependencies:

        /bin/sh is needed by MFC210Clpr-1.0.2-1

        libc.so.6 is needed by MFC210Clpr-1.0.2-1

        libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.0) is needed by MFC210Clpr-1.0.2-1

        libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.1) is needed by MFC210Clpr-1.0.2-1

        libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.1.3) is needed by MFC210Clpr-1.0.2-1

        libc.so.6(GLIBC_2.3) is needed by MFC210Clpr-1.0.2-1

j'utilise gcc version 3.4.6 (Gentoo 3.4.6-r1, ssp-3.4.5-1.0, pie-8.7.9)

il manque quoi alors ?

shrek@localhost ~/BrotherTmp $ rpm -i --test cupswrapperMFC210C-1.0.0-1.i386.rpm 

error: cannot open Providename index using db3 - No such file or directory (2)

error: cannot open Basenames index using db3 - No such file or directory (2)

error: Failed dependencies:

        cups is needed by cupswrapperMFC210C-1.0.0-1

        MFC210Clpr is needed by cupswrapperMFC210C-1.0.0-1

        csh is needed by cupswrapperMFC210C-1.0.0-1

        /bin/sh is needed by cupswrapperMFC210C-1.0.0-1

        /bin/csh is needed by cupswrapperMFC210C-1.0.0-1

il faut csh, il est masque en faveur de tcsh, que faut-il faire dans ce cas ?

merci

----------

## titoucha

D'après la doc d'installation Gentoo, pour installer le rpm ils le font en supprimant le contrôle des dépendances, donc ton test est erroné.

 *Quote:*   

>  Install the LPR driver
> 
> Make sure the file name matches the file that you downloaded.
> 
> rpm -ihv --nodeps MFC210Clpr-1.0.0-1.i386.rpm
> ...

 

Je pense qu'il te reste plus qu'à réinstaller complètement ton imprimante.

----------

## shrek35

bonsoir,

de retour avec cette maudite impression, je crois que je vais jeter l'eponge et me passer d'impression sous Linux !

j'ai tout reinstalle !

j'ai demasque csh car requis lors de l'install, le message d'erreur est different, cool  :Smile: ..............;mais il y a toujours une erreur.

donc le demasquage a servi a qcq chose mais bon, c'est pas encore ca.

il me parle de gostscript !!!!

voila l'erreur :

une idee ?

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:49 +0000] [Job 9] which: no gs in (/usr/lib64/cups/filter:/bin:/usr/bin)

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:49 +0000] [Job 9] /usr/local/Brother//lpd/psconvertij2: line 55: exec: -r: invalid option

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:49 +0000] [Job 9] exec: usage: exec [-cl] [-a name] file [redirection ...]

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:49 +0000] [Job 9] cat: write error: Broken pipe

voici la trace complete :

D [27/Jul/2006:21:09:45 +0000] LoadAllJobs: Loading attributes for job 5...

I [27/Jul/2006:21:09:45 +0000] Full reload complete.

D [27/Jul/2006:21:09:45 +0000] StartListening: NumListeners=1

D [27/Jul/2006:21:09:45 +0000] StartListening: address=7f000001 port=631

D [27/Jul/2006:21:09:45 +0000] ResumeListening: setting input bits...

d [27/Jul/2006:21:09:45 +0000] ResumeListening: Adding fd 0 to InputSet...

d [27/Jul/2006:21:09:45 +0000] StartBrowsing: Adding fd 2 to InputSet...

d [27/Jul/2006:21:09:45 +0000] StartServer: Adding fd 3 to InputSet...

d [27/Jul/2006:21:09:45 +0000] AddCert: adding certificate for pid 0

d [27/Jul/2006:21:09:46 +0000] select_timeout: 31 seconds to send browse update

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:17 +0000] select_timeout: 31 seconds to send browse update

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] AcceptClient(lis=0x53d1e0) 0 NumClients = 0

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] AcceptClient: 5 from localhost:631.

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] AcceptClient: Adding fd 5 to InputSet...

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] ReadClient: 5, used=0, file=-1

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] ReadClient: 5 POST / HTTP/1.1

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] decode_auth(0x2ba9617e6010): Authorization string = ""

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] decode_auth: 5 username=""

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] IsAuthorized: con->uri = "/"

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] FindBest: uri = "/"...

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] FindBest: Location / Limit 7f

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] FindBest: Location /admin Limit 7f

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] FindBest: best = "/"

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] IsAuthorized: auth = 0, satisfy=0...

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] POST /

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] CONTENT_TYPE = application/ipp

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] ReadClient: 5 con->data_encoding = length, con->data_remaining = 137, con->file = -1

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] ReadClient: 5, used=129, file=-1

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] ReadClient: 5 con->data_encoding = length, con->data_remaining = 129, con->file = -1

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] ProcessIPPRequest(0x2ba9617e6010[5]): operation_id = 4002

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] get_printers(0x2ba9617e6010[5], 0)

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] add_printer_state_reasons(0x2ba9617e6010[5], 0x54af60[MFC210C])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] add_queued_job_count(0x2ba9617e6010[5], 0x54af60[MFC210C])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attrs(0x56a530, 0x5486e0, 0x56a400, 0)

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a530, 0x5488c0[printer-name,4,42])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a530, 0x548bf0[job-sheets-default,4,42])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attrs(0x56a530, 0x5481f0, 0x56a400, 0)

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] ProcessIPPRequest: Adding fd 5 to OutputSet...

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] select_timeout: 31 seconds to send browse update

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] WriteClient: Removing fd 5 from OutputSet...

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] ReadClient: 5, used=0, file=-1

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] ReadClient: 5 POST / HTTP/1.1

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] decode_auth(0x2ba9617e6010): Authorization string = ""

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] decode_auth: 5 username=""

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] IsAuthorized: con->uri = "/"

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] FindBest: uri = "/"...

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] FindBest: Location / Limit 7f

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] FindBest: Location /admin Limit 7f

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] FindBest: best = "/"

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] IsAuthorized: auth = 0, satisfy=0...

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] POST /

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] CONTENT_TYPE = application/ipp

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] ReadClient: 5 con->data_encoding = length, con->data_remaining = 137, con->file = -1

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] ProcessIPPRequest(0x2ba9617e6010[5]): operation_id = 4005

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] get_printers(0x2ba9617e6010[5], 1)

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=1

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] ProcessIPPRequest: Adding fd 5 to OutputSet...

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] WriteClient: Removing fd 5 from OutputSet...

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] ReadClient: 5, used=0, file=-1

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] ReadClient: 5 POST / HTTP/1.1

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] decode_auth(0x2ba9617e6010): Authorization string = ""

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] decode_auth: 5 username=""

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] IsAuthorized: con->uri = "/"

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] FindBest: uri = "/"...

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] FindBest: Location / Limit 7f

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] FindBest: Location /admin Limit 7f

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] FindBest: best = "/"

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] IsAuthorized: auth = 0, satisfy=0...

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] POST /

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] CONTENT_TYPE = application/ipp

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] ReadClient: 5 con->data_encoding = length, con->data_remaining = 77, con->file = -1

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] ProcessIPPRequest(0x2ba9617e6010[5]): operation_id = 4001

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] get_default(0x2ba9617e6010[5])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attrs(0x56a910, 0x5486e0, (nil), 0)

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x548720[printer-uri-supported,4,45])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x5487b0[uri-authentication-supported,4,44])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x548840[uri-security-supported,4,44])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x5488c0[printer-name,4,42])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x548940[printer-location,4,41])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x5489c0[printer-info,4,41])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x548a40[printer-more-info,4,45])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x548ad0[job-quota-period,4,21])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x548b30[job-k-limit,4,21])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x548b90[job-page-limit,4,21])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x548bf0[job-sheets-default,4,42])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x548ca0[device-uri,4,45])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x565170[color-supported,4,22])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x5651b0[pages-per-minute,4,21])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x565450[printer-make-and-model,4,41])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x548d20[media-supported,4,44])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x565f70[media-default,4,44])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x5501f0[finishings-supported,4,23])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x5630a0[finishings-default,4,23])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x564830[printer-type,4,23])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attrs(0x56a910, 0x5481f0, (nil), 0)

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x54c6b0[pdl-override-supported,4,44])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x54c020[ipp-versions-supported,4,44])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x54b6e0[operations-supported,4,23])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x54c460[multiple-document-jobs-supported,4,22])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x54c360[multiple-operation-time-out,4,21])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x54b580[multiple-document-handling-supported,4,44])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x54c250[charset-configured,4,47])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x5439f0[charset-supported,4,47])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x54c1f0[natural-language-configured,4,48])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x54c190[generated-natural-language-supported,4,48])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x54c130[document-format-default,4,49])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x54bdf0[document-format-supported,4,80000049])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x54c3c0[compression-supported,4,44])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x54bd60[job-priority-supported,4,21])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x54bcd0[job-priority-default,4,21])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x54c2b0[copies-supported,4,33])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x54c2f0[copies-default,4,21])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x54c750[page-ranges-supported,4,22])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x54c4d0[number-up-supported,4,21])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x54b4d0[number-up-default,4,21])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x54b510[orientation-requested-supported,4,23])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x548260[orientation-requested-default,4,23])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x543940[job-hold-until-supported,4,44])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x565280[job-hold-until-default,4,44])

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_attribute(0x56a910, 0x54b620[job-sheets-supported,4,42])

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] ProcessIPPRequest: 5 status_code=0

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] ProcessIPPRequest: Adding fd 5 to OutputSet...

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] WriteClient: Removing fd 5 from OutputSet...

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] AcceptClient(lis=0x53d1e0) 0 NumClients = 1

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] AcceptClient: 7 from localhost:631.

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] AcceptClient: Adding fd 7 to InputSet...

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] ReadClient: 5, used=0, file=-1

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] ReadClient: httpGets returned EOF...

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] CloseClient: 5

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] CloseClient: Removing fd 5 from InputSet and OutputSet...

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] ReadClient: 7, used=0, file=-1

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] ReadClient: 7 POST /printers/MFC210C HTTP/1.1

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] decode_auth(0x2ba9617e6010): Authorization string = ""

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] decode_auth: 7 username=""

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] IsAuthorized: con->uri = "/printers/MFC210C"

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] FindBest: uri = "/printers/MFC210C"...

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] FindBest: Location / Limit 7f

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] FindBest: Location /admin Limit 7f

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] FindBest: best = "/"

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] IsAuthorized: auth = 0, satisfy=0...

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] POST /printers/MFC210C

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] CONTENT_TYPE = application/ipp

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] ReadClient: 7 con->data_encoding = length, con->data_remaining = 271, con->file = -1

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] ReadClient: 7 REQUEST /var/spool/cups/00000000=5

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] ReadClient: 7 writing 18 bytes to 5

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] ReadClient: 7 Closing data file 5, size = 18.

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] ProcessIPPRequest(0x2ba9617e6010[7]): operation_id = 0002

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] ProcessIPPRequest: URI="ipp://localhost:631/printers/MFC210C"

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] print_job(0x2ba9617e6010[7], ipp://localhost:631/printers/MFC210C)

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] print_job: auto-typing file...

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] print_job: request file type is text/plain.

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] check_quotas(0x2ba9617e6010[7], 0x54af60[MFC210C])

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] check_quotas: requesting-user-name = 'shrek'

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] print_job: requesting-user-name = 'shrek'

I [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] Adding start banner page "none" to job 9.

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_banner(0x2ba9617e6010[7], 0x56c580[9], none)

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] add_file(con=0x2ba9617e6010[7], job=9, filetype=text/plain, compression=0)

I [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] Adding end banner page "none" to job 9.

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] copy_banner(0x2ba9617e6010[7], 0x56c580[9], none)

I [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] Job 9 queued on 'MFC210C' by 'shrek'.

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] Job 9 hold_until = 0

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] SaveJob: Closing file 5...

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] StartJob(9, 0x54af60)

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] StartJob() id = 9, file = 0/1

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] job-sheets=none,none

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] banner_page = 0

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] StartJob: argv = "MFC210C","9","shrek",".xinitrc","1","","/var/spool/cups/d00009-001"

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] StartJob: envp[0]="PATH=/usr/lib64/cups/filter:/bin:/usr/bin"

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] StartJob: envp[1]="SOFTWARE=CUPS/1.1"

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] StartJob: envp[2]="USER=root"

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] StartJob: envp[3]="CHARSET=iso-8859-1"

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] StartJob: envp[4]="LANG=en"

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] StartJob: envp[5]="PPD=/etc/cups/ppd/MFC210C.ppd"

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] StartJob: envp[6]="CUPS_SERVERROOT=/etc/cups"

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] StartJob: envp[7]="RIP_MAX_CACHE=8m"

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] StartJob: envp[8]="TMPDIR=/var/spool/cups/tmp"

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] StartJob: envp[9]="CONTENT_TYPE=text/plain"

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] StartJob: envp[10]="DEVICE_URI=usb:/dev/usb/lp0"

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] StartJob: envp[11]="PRINTER=MFC210C"

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] StartJob: envp[12]="CUPS_DATADIR=/usr/share/cups"

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] StartJob: envp[13]="CUPS_FONTPATH=/usr/share/cups/fonts"

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] StartJob: envp[14]="CUPS_SERVER=localhost"

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] StartJob: envp[15]="IPP_PORT=631"

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] StartJob: Allocating status buffer...

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] StartJob: statusfds = [ 5 8 ]

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] StartJob: filterfds[1] = [ 9 -1 ]

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib64/cups/filter/texttops"

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] StartJob: filterfds[0] = [ 10 11 ]

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] start_process("/usr/lib64/cups/filter/texttops", 0x7fffff935a70, 0x7fffff934c50, 9, 11,  :Cool: 

I [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] Started filter /usr/lib64/cups/filter/texttops (PID 8161) for job 9.

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib64/cups/filter/pstops"

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] StartJob: filterfds[1] = [ 9 12 ]

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] start_process("/usr/lib64/cups/filter/pstops", 0x7fffff935a70, 0x7fffff934c50, 10, 12,  :Cool: 

I [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] Started filter /usr/lib64/cups/filter/pstops (PID 8162) for job 9.

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] StartJob: filter = "/usr/lib64/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperMFC210C"

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] StartJob: filterfds[0] = [ 10 11 ]

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] start_process("/usr/lib64/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperMFC210C", 0x7fffff935a70, 0x7fffff934c50, 9, 11,  :Cool: 

I [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] Started filter /usr/lib64/cups/filter/brlpdwrapperMFC210C (PID 8163) for job 9.

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] StartJob: backend = "/usr/lib64/cups/backend/usb"

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] StartJob: filterfds[1] = [ -1 9 ]

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] start_process("/usr/lib64/cups/backend/usb", 0x7fffff935a70, 0x7fffff934c50, 10, 9,  :Cool: 

I [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] Started backend /usr/lib64/cups/backend/usb (PID 8164) for job 9.

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] StartJob: Adding fd 5 to InputSet...

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] add_job_state_reasons(0x2ba9617e6010[7], 9)

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] ProcessIPPRequest: 7 status_code=0

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] ProcessIPPRequest: Adding fd 7 to OutputSet...

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] WriteClient: Removing fd 7 from OutputSet...

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] ReadClient: 7, used=0, file=-1

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] ReadClient: httpGets returned EOF...

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] CloseClient: 7

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] CloseClient: Removing fd 7 from InputSet and OutputSet...

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] LPGETSTATUS returned a port status of 18...

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] ppd->num_fonts = 66

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] ppd->fonts[0] = AvantGarde-Book

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] ppd->fonts[1] = AvantGarde-BookOblique

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] ppd->fonts[2] = AvantGarde-Demi

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] ppd->fonts[3] = AvantGarde-DemiOblique

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] ppd->fonts[4] = Bookman-Demi

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] ppd->fonts[5] = Bookman-DemiItalic

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] ppd->fonts[6] = Bookman-Light

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] ppd->fonts[7] = Bookman-LightItalic

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] ppd->fonts[8] = Courier

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] ppd->fonts[9] = Courier-Bold

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] ppd->num_fonts = 66

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] ppd->fonts[0] = AvantGarde-Book

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] ppd->fonts[1] = AvantGarde-BookOblique

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] ppd->fonts[2] = AvantGarde-Demi

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] ppd->fonts[3] = AvantGarde-DemiOblique

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] ppd->fonts[4] = Bookman-Demi

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] ppd->fonts[5] = Bookman-DemiItalic

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] ppd->fonts[6] = Bookman-Light

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] ppd->fonts[7] = Bookman-LightItalic

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] ppd->fonts[8] = Courier

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] slowcollate=0, slowduplex=0, sloworder=0

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] 0 %%BoundingBox: 0 0 612 792

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] 0 %%Creator: texttops/CUPS v1.1.23

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] 0 %%CreationDate: Thu Jul 27 21:10:48 2006

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] 0 %%Title: .xinitrc

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] 0 %%For: shrek

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] 0 %%Pages: (atend)

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] 0 %%DocumentNeededResources: font Courier-Bold

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] 0 %%+ font Courier

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] 0 %%DocumentSuppliedResources: procset texttops 1.1 0

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] 0 %%+ font Courier-Bold

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] 0 %%+ font Courier

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] 0 %%EndComments

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] 0 %%BeginProlog

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] 0 %%BeginResource: font Courier-Bold

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] 0 %%CreationDate: Wed Dec 22 1999

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] 0 %%EndResource

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] 0 %%BeginResource: font Courier

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] 0 %%CreationDate: Wed Dec 22 1999

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] PID 8161 exited with no errors.

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] 0 %%EndResource

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] 0 %%BeginResource: procset texttops 1.1 0

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] 0 %%EndResource

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] 0 %%EndProlog

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] 0 %%Page: 1 1

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] pw = 576.0, pl = 720.0

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] PageLeft = 18.0, PageRight = 594.0

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] PageTop = 756.0, PageBottom = 36.0

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] PageWidth = 612.0, PageLength = 792.0

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] 0 %%Trailer

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] Saw Trailer!

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] [Job 9] Saw EOF!

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:48 +0000] PID 8162 exited with no errors.

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:49 +0000] select_timeout: 11 seconds to process active jobs

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:49 +0000] [Job 9] which: no gs in (/usr/lib64/cups/filter:/bin:/usr/bin)

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:49 +0000] [Job 9] /usr/local/Brother//lpd/psconvertij2: line 55: exec: -r: invalid option

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:49 +0000] [Job 9] exec: usage: exec [-cl] [-a name] file [redirection ...]

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:49 +0000] [Job 9] cat: write error: Broken pipe

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:49 +0000] PID 8163 exited with no errors.

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:49 +0000] PID 8164 exited with no errors.

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:49 +0000] UpdateJob: job 9, file 0 is complete.

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:49 +0000] UpdateJob: Removing fd 5 from InputSet...

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:49 +0000] CancelJob: id = 9

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:49 +0000] StopJob: id = 9, force = 0

D [27/Jul/2006:21:10:49 +0000] StopJob: printer state is 3

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:49 +0000] StopJob: Freeing status buffer...

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:49 +0000] SaveJob: Closing file 5...

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:49 +0000] SaveJob: Closing file 5...

d [27/Jul/2006:21:10:50 +0000] select_timeout: 31 seconds to send browse update

d [27/Jul/2006:21:11:21 +0000] select_timeout: 31 seconds to send browse update

d [27/Jul/2006:21:11:52 +0000] select_timeout: 31 seconds to send browse update

----------

## titoucha

Installes lui alors ghostscript-esp pour supprimer cette erreur et retestes, on va bien finir par la faire fonctionner ton imprimante.   :Smile: 

----------

## shrek35

ok, je vais faire ca.

merci

----------

## shrek35

Youpi !

C'est avec une enorme joie que je vous annonce que ca marche, j'arrive a imprimer !!!!

yes !!!!!

j'ai donc fais 2 choses : 

1) demasquer csh avant d'installer les rpm

2)  emerger ghostscript-esp, merci a titoucha

ce fut laborieux mais le resultat est la !

merci a tous le monde.

----------

